# Final straw?



## Zombiemarriage (Feb 17, 2018)

For anyone who was in a long term unhappy marriage/you were incompatible, how bad did things get before you couldn't take it any more?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I was involved with my exH for a total of 9 years, 6 married, so not really long term. Definitely incompatible. It got to multiple affairs on both sides and physical violence before I finally pulled the plug.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

The second time I caught him cheating (which was many years after the first time).


----------



## ReturntoZero (Aug 31, 2015)

Zombiemarriage said:


> For anyone who was in a long term unhappy marriage/you were incompatible, how bad did things get before you couldn't take it any more?


It ended when my daughter attempted suicide and I asked the question, "You don't have any better connection with her than you do with me?"

Not particularly fair, but it did spark action.


----------

